# unable to download updates "connect to wifi" -



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

got update notification , am at home, wifi seems to be connected (green checkbox by the right wifi) and yes, cant update. Check on Sofrware status it says update available but asking to connect to Wi-FI first.

did the obvious reset … (breaks and two wheel buttons pressed).

Anyone ran into this?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes, just let it sit for a while. It will eventually start.


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Yes, just let it sit for a while. It will eventually start.


its been almost a week since first showed ...

maybe its notification to aborted update (8.1) and it will work itself out with next update....


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

r-e-l said:


> its been almost a week since first showed ...
> 
> maybe its notification to aborted update (8.1) and it will work itself out with next update....


If that's the case, you can schedule a service appointment in the app stating software update issue and they might be able to help you remotely.


----------



## SkipperOFMO (Mar 15, 2019)

r-e-l said:


> its been almost a week since first showed ...
> 
> maybe its notification to aborted update (8.1) and it will work itself out with next update....


How many bars of wifi do you have? Also, try launching the web browser and see if you can get out to the web.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Be sure you are trying to connect to 2.4GHz vs 5GHz; my car would connect to 5 but not download. Worked fine on 2.4


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

This is now happening to me with the 12.1 update. Car is acting a bit wonky lately too.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

msjulie said:


> Be sure you are trying to connect to 2.4GHz vs 5GHz; my car would connect to 5 but not download. Worked fine on 2.4


Everytime I check mine, it's connected to 5GHz on my Google Wi-fi. I just installed 2020.12, followed by 2020.12.1. YMMV.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> This is now happening to me with the 12.1 update. Car is acting a bit wonky lately too.


I've scheduled a mobile service appointment for next Monday for this. Hopefully they can fix it remotely.


----------



## ajl710 (Mar 1, 2019)

Also happening to mine for the first time on 2020.12 trying to download 2020.12.1 update. It’s been 3 or so days now.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I've scheduled a mobile service appointment for next Monday for this. Hopefully they can fix it remotely.


They resent the update very promptly this morning and it downloaded and installed without an issue.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

I am in same boat as most of you. Sent email to [email protected] and got a canned response suggesting to login and raise a case. Online it is as difficult as it can be to navigate to get to 'Contact Us' and when I finally did, there is limitation of how many characters you type. Long story short, I have car connecting to 2.4GHz for the longest time and it still does, but will not download, mobile service says they are booked for months on end. I tried with 4 different hotspots while in the car and still there is no movement for hours.
I am not sure how a technology rather than a car company can be so dumb in providing basic services.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

CleanEV said:


> mobile service says they are booked for months on end.


Book it anyways. They will likely diagnose and resend the update remotely much sooner.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

*@iChris93 - thanks I went thru emailing route and got thru to them, however I made a minor change to my router and seems that did the trick*


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

CleanEV said:


> *@iChris93 - thanks I went thru emailing route and got thru to them, however I made a minor change to my router and seems that did the trick*


Glad you have it resolved. A new push worked for me without changes to my router.


----------

